# Midnight My PetCo Betta



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=428498&page=1

^that's the original post but this seems more like a journal now so eh I moved it


----------



## bettafislover101 (Oct 5, 2014)

So cute! I just got a half-moon today. So exciting!


----------

